# AES Liège 2003...



## alèm (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * On pourra bientôt organiser l'aes BelgoLuxembourgeoise. Tu* auras ainsi quelques chose à faire au Luxembourg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rémi, tu es toujours partant?    * 

[/QUOTE]

vivi, pas de problèmes mon Paul, faudra juste que je fasse moins de grimaces, elles risqueraient de se retrouver sur MacGé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu viens Camisol ?

si ça peut t'aider, faut demander si un Brussellois ne pourrait pas t'emmener du Mannekenpis au Marx Bar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors cette maison, ça avance les travaux ?


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2003)

je suis partant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est pas moi qui conduit


----------



## toph (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je suis partant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est pas moi qui conduit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as raison, la police a inventé le permis à points (virtuel) pour les étrangers ou non résidants !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
alors cette maison, ça avance les travaux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas trop pour le moment, j'attend l'escalier, la cuisine, et quelques détails pour déménager. (fin mars).
Donc ce sera ok pour mai-juin.
Pour la conduite ce sera le même principe que chez ma mère, des chauffeurs pour nous ramener à bon port.
Par contre, le frigo sera mieux rempli que chez ma mère au niveau des boissons rafraîchissante.


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Par contre, le frigo sera mieux rempli que chez ma mère au niveau des boissons rafraîchissante. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'inquiètes, le"petit-déj' " fut extra !! encore merci MammaFoguenne !!


----------



## gribouille (24 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Foguenne (24 Janvier 2003)

?????????????


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

Suite au succès de la  précédente édition il serait bien que nous prennions nos dispositions pour l'organisation (bien à l'avance) de la prochaine AES Belge. J'ai deux dates en tête : le samedi 4 octobre et le samedi 6 décembre (2003 bien sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). À chacun de voir s'il peut, ou pas (promis je saurai m'arrêter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## legritch (16 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> samedi 6 décembre


Le jour de la Saint-Nicolas bien sûr


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Le jour de la Saint-Nicolas bien sûr



ça me rappel de bon souvenir


----------



## legritch (16 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappel de bon souvenir


Si tu as été sage, peut-être qu'il reviendra...


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

on recherche aussi un lieu


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Août 2003)

moi les deux dates me vont


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

moi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un conseil prenner le 4


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (16 Août 2003)

Le 6 décembre me parait approprié. C'est jour de fête en Belgique, et ce sera un bon prétexte pour boire comme des trous.


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] Le 6 décembre me parait approprié. C'est jour de fête en Belgique, et ce sera un bon prétexte pour boire comme des trous.



pour moi le 4 et le 6 le son 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais surement plus le 4


----------



## legritch (16 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour moi le 4 et le 6 le son
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah mackie, il faut choisir c'est ça :




ou ça :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Août 2003)

Bon bon bon ... bah c'est pas encore alors ... on a le temps on verra bien ... surtout si jpmiss y va on pourrait s'arranger question covoiturage (par contre hors de question qu'on y aille avec sa bouse jaune !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 )

à suivre donc !!

euh sinon un samedi oui c'est mieux


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

Pour moi, si on se décide suffisament tôt, les deux dates sont ok, avec une préférence pour le 6 décembre. 
Pour le lieu, si c'est le 6 décembre, Liège me semble le plus adapté. 
Si on le fait à Liège, ma mère pourra vous accueillir pour la nuit. (elle a été ravie de la correction des participants de la première AES belge)
Comme la dernière fois, des chauffeurs à jeun nous conduiront de Liège jusqu'à chez ma mère.
Si on le fait le 4 octobre, et ailleur, je propose de le faire à Arlon, avec une soirée que l'on peut passer à Luxembourg et dans ce cas, je vous accueille pour la nuit dans ma nouvelle cabane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le 6 décembre à Liège, ça reste un must.


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

je choix est dur !


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je choix est dur !



C'est vrai que si on se réunit dans un bar sympa à Arlon avec nos macs l'après-midi et le début de soirée, ensuite, on les dépose en sécurité chez moi et on part avec des chauffeurs sobres à Luxembourg pour la soirée, ça peut-être très sympa aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oula, faudra que je m'équipe d'une borne airport pour qu'on puisse flooder à notre retour.


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oula, faudra que je m'équipe d'une borne airport pour qu'on puisse flooder à notre retour.



et des lits de camps aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon je prend la baquette et/ou le canapé


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

Evidement, ce n'est que des propositions, je ne veux rien imposer. J'imagine juste que c'est plus pratique pour beaucoup si ils ne doivent pas se tracasser pour le logement.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et des lits de camps aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a un divan lit en plus chez ma mère.
Si c'est chez moi, je m'arrangerais.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (16 Août 2003)

Ben moi, j'habite à Tournai et c'est pas tout près d'Arlon ni de Liège... Alors soit je rentre le soir (et j'héberge 2 personnes maxi), soit je reste sur place, ce qui est sans doute mieux...

J'improviserai.


----------



## decoris (16 Août 2003)

c'est loinnnnnnn arlon..
personnes habite bxl ici???
et LLN???


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> c'est loinnnnnnn arlon..
> personnes habite bxl ici???
> et LLN???


Je n'ai pas de problème pour venir à Bruxelles, la moitié de ma famillle y habite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Liège est peut-être plus facile d'accès pour tous le monde qu'Arlon. (TGV)


----------



## tomtom (16 Août 2003)

Si c'est le 6 décembre, j'amène des Saint-Nicolas en Speculoos pour tout le monde


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) Si c'est chez moi, je m'arrangerais.



Silvia fera un peu de place sous sa couette...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Silvia fera un peu de place sous sa couette...


Sous sa couette, pas certain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dans sa maison certainement.


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

bon ont loue une laguna ou un espace ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon ont loue une laguna ou un espace ?



Plutôt un ML, un X5 ou un Cayenne?


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est le 6 décembre, j'amène des Saint-Nicolas en Speculoos pour tout le monde



Miam miam !!!


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt un ML, un X5 ou un Cayenne?



ils doivent pas avoir ça par ou on passe


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

benjamin propose une AES le 4 octobre puis une autres le 6 décembre


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> benjamin propose une AES le 4 octobre puis une autres le 6 décembre



Pourquoi pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait l'AES à Paris, c'est toujours le vendredi 19 septembre au LouPascalou ?


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Au fait l'AES à Paris, c'est toujours le vendredi 19 septembre au LouPascalou ?



c'est une AEC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 normalement c'est le vendredi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (jusqu'a fermeture du lou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est une AEC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AEC = AE Culturelle
      = AE Culturiste
      = AE CulCul
      = AE Culte
      = AE Cunnilingus
          -
          -
          -


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2003)

AEC = Apple Expo Civilisé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> AEC = Apple Expo Civilisé



çà veut dire qu'on vomit pas, c'est çà ?


----------



## iMax (17 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Plutôt un ML, un X5 ou un Cayenne?



Boaf, que des trucs de frimeurs qui bouffent énormément et qui sont des merdes dans le terrain ? (Je parle pas du Cayenne qui -parrait-il - excelle aussi bien sur la route que sur le terrain...)

Ok, je vais au Beurk!.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Boaf, que des trucs de frimeurs qui bouffent énormément et qui sont des merdes dans le terrain ? (Je parle pas du Cayenne qui -parrait-il - excelle aussi bien sur la route que sur le terrain...)
> 
> Ok, je vais au Beurk!.



On est d'accord que le ML et le X5 sont loin d'être dans leur élément hors des routes sur les chemins boueux... Par contre ça n'est pas du tout le cas du Cayenne qui est à l'aise sur toutes les surfaces...  

Mais bon, c'est pas le sujet... continuons dans *Beurk!*


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2003)

bon pour la voiture on verra avec alèm


----------



## Blob (17 Août 2003)

OUééééééééééééééééééééééééééé moi j'suis d'accord pour TOUT ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec une 'tite préférence pour le 6 décembre....


----------



## Blob (17 Août 2003)

Pour la voiture pourquoi pas un truc facile, agréable et discret comme je sais pas moi un gros Hummer jaune vif ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (avec une grosse pomme dessus )


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> OUééééééééééééééééééééééééééé moi j'suis d'accord pour TOUT !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le 6 décembre semble avoir un preference


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le 6 décembre semble avoir un preference



faudrait pour le savoir faire un sondage !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 sec je reviens je vais me changer en ....  SUPER SONDEUR   !! (oui je sais, jpmiss m'a pistonné à l'hotel Dieu chez les proctologues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1061092271macinside">


*quelle date pour l'aes belge 2.0 ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />le 4 octobre ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />le 6 décembre ?
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## maousse (17 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (elle a été ravie de la correction des participants de la première AES belge)


Merci encore, une sourire pour accueillir une bande de saoûlots, ça ne peut entrainer que la correction...quoiqu'un divan, ça peut mener loin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le 6 décembre à Liège, ça reste un must.


C'est un week end, le 6 ? (je suis vraiment fainéant, ou fatigué, au choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> C'est un week end, le 6 ? (je suis vraiment fainéant, ou fatigué, au choix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est 2 samedi


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon pour la voiture on verra avec alèm



ça dépend du nombre de français.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je pense que je vais tenter ficelle (flamand à 100% par ailleurs) ce qui ferait des places en plus. je suis plus tenté par une Laguna ou un nouveau Scénic (miam ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Pour le Hummer, tu verras quand tu seras grand blob !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je propose le 6 décembre à Liège et le 4 octobre à Lille pour vous donner humblement mon avis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pour le Cayenne, je voudrais pas dire mais on a testé sur les autoroutes italiennes, à San-Remo, Les Ferrari Strada et autres Cayenne (voire Z4) vont aussi vite que les Corsa Diesel...


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> et le 4 octobre à Lille pour vous donner humblement mon avis.



dans le fameux bar avec plus de 300 sortes de bieres ?


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dans le fameux bar avec plus de 300 sortes de bieres ?



t'as des adresses ? parce que j'en ai dans les Ardennes mais c'est pas tout proche.


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2003)

voir  ce sujet


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voir  ce sujet



java oubliée !!


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

maintenant tu sait


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (18 Août 2003)

Tiens je viens de lire le sujet en question... Pourquoi pas à Lille, tiens ?


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2003)

on a proposer lille le 04/10 et Liege le 06/12


----------



## Philito (18 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on a proposer lille le 04/10 et Liege le 06/12



Si vous acceptez les nioubes, les newbies et tout ceux là.... ça me ferait plaisir de vous rencontrer dans ma ville natale.... tiens, et je vote pour le 6 décembre.... !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Si vous acceptez les nioubes, les newbies et tout ceux là.... ça me ferait plaisir de vous rencontrer dans ma ville natale.... tiens, et je vote pour le 6 décembre.... !!!!



Attention car ils font pi... sur les newbies... Si tu es prêt à tout...


----------



## Philito (18 Août 2003)

ça fera un peu baptème étudiant, et comme je ne l'ai jamais fait....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Après on ira les perdre dans liège...... Seraing, droixhe et bois de la citadelle.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (pour ceux qui connaissent....)


----------



## Foguenne (19 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> ça fera un peu baptème étudiant, et comme je ne l'ai jamais fait....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé. AES à Droixhe:

On nous lache là-bas avec nos machine chéries en mains, va falloir courir vite...


----------



## anntraxh (19 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé. AES à Droixhe:
> 
> On nous lache là-bas avec nos machine chéries en mains, va falloir courir vite...



je confirme !!! je viens de bosser au CPAS de Bressoux-Droixhe pendant 18 mois ....
pffff ! pas rigolo du tout du tout !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) On nous lache là-bas avec nos machine chéries en mains, va falloir courir vite...



Un peu comme la Feria à Pampelune?


----------



## anntraxh (19 Août 2003)

non ! 

la Zone de la Zone, les junkies, les durs , les violents, les paumés ... etc ...  etc .


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> non !
> 
> la Zone de la Zone, les junkies, les durs , les violents, les paumés ... etc ...  etc .



c'est pas là que TheBig est allé dernièrement


----------



## Philito (19 Août 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> non !
> 
> la Zone de la Zone, les junkies, les durs , les violents, les paumés ... etc ...  etc .



Y'en a partout de ces gens là, la plupart trainent place St lambert tout le temps et ce nom qui commence à s'implémenter à Liège: "Tox City".... je l'entends de plus en plus.... pffffff et franchement j'ai habité juste de l'autre côté du pont de droixhe pendant 3 ans (oui St Léonard !!!) et il y en a vraiment des chouettes aussi, c dommage qu'à chaque fois tout le monde est mis dans le même tas..... fin de la parenthèse....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez amis liégeois.... ça me manque déjà le pequet melon....


----------



## bonpat (22 Août 2003)

Qu'en est-il de la législation sur la consommation de produits à caractère stupéfiant en Belgique ?

_Juste pour ma culture personnelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tomtom (22 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en est-il de la législation sur la consommation de produits à caractère stupéfiant en Belgique ?
> 
> _Juste pour ma culture personnelle
> 
> ...



La loi est aussi floue que ta vision après la consomation des produits susdits


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en est-il de la législation sur la consommation de produits à caractère stupéfiant en Belgique ?
> 
> _Juste pour ma culture personnelle
> 
> ...



Elle est plus permissive quand France.
il y un projet de loi qui va autorisé la possetion de x grammes sur soi. Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé mais je crois que oui.

Il faut dire qu'à Liège, vu la faible distance qu'il y a par rapport à Maastricht, c'était "obligé"





Personnellement, j'ai déjà du mal avec l'alcool donc j'évite d'en rajouter.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en est-il de la législation sur la consommation de produits à caractère stupéfiant en Belgique ?
> _Juste pour ma culture personnelle
> 
> 
> ...


Aucun problème ! fais comme moi, déguises-toi pour passer inaperçu !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problème ! fais comme moi, déguises-toi pour passer inaperçu !!!


...et si ça marche pas, restera plus qu'à vendre chèrement ta peau !!!


----------



## Philito (22 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est plus permissive quand France.
> il y un projet de loi qui va autorisé la possetion de x grammes sur soi. Je ne sais pas si c'est déjà passé mais je crois que oui.
> 
> Il faut dire qu'à Liège, vu la faible distance qu'il y a par rapport à Maastricht, c'était "obligé"
> ...



elle n'est jamais passée, elle a été rédigée, mais depuis plus rien..... 

une motion a été envoyée aux procureurs et parquets leur disant d'accorder ma moindre importance à ces affaires: ce qui veut dire quand il n'y a rien à faire, ils peuvent t'arrêter et traiter ton cas, quand il ya bcp trop d'autres choses: ils laissent passer.... mais ça reste le flou le plus complet et en plus laissé à l'appréciation de tous.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est vrai que j'ai déjà croisé des keufs devant des cafés ou bar à Liège pdt mes études, j'étais en train de fumer, ils l'ont clairement senti  et qui nous ont dit bonsoir....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant tout le monde qui redescend de Maes chargé, a peur en passant la frontière, car on ne sait toujours rien de ce qu'est la vraie loi, avec un chiffre fixe et pas le libre arbitre du policier en question, au-desssus de 5g, ça peut déjà officiellement être considéré comme de la revente.....

On en discutera à Liège longuement si vous voulez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le 6 décembre


----------



## bonpat (22 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, j'ai déjà du mal avec l'alcool donc j'évite d'en rajouter.



Moi je ne bois pas d'alcool ==&gt; je pourrai conduire


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne bois pas d'alcool ==&gt; je pourrai conduire



C'est noté.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (24 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne bois pas d'alcool ==&gt; je pourrai conduire



Moi je bois de l'alcool ==&gt; je pourrai vomir












C'est pour rire, frappez pas.


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam]
> 
> Moi je bois de l'alcool ==&gt; je pourrai vomir



toi aussi ?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (26 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi ?



Ca ne m'est plus arrivé depuis longtemps !


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et si ça marche pas, restera plus qu'à vendre chèrement ta peau !!!



t'en veux ?  il y a plein de chien de prairie ici !!


----------



## alfred (26 Août 2003)

excusez mon intrusion, c'est la première fois que je mets les pieds dans le bar.
j'habite bruxelles, et j'ai une bête question puisque ça a l'air si évident: c'est quoi un(e) AES?  

j'ai vu les mots boire et fumer, ça titille ma curiosité.


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

des mac et de la biere


----------



## toph (26 Août 2003)

SVP le retour pas avec Mackie dans la voiture , il est lourd le bougre !


----------



## Foguenne (26 Août 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> excusez mon intrusion, c'est la première fois que je mets les pieds dans le bar.
> j'habite bruxelles, et j'ai une bête question puisque ça a l'air si évident: c'est quoi un(e) AES?
> 
> j'ai vu les mots boire et fumer, ça titille ma curiosité.



En Belgique, ça peut-être  ceci


----------



## Foguenne (26 Août 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> SVP le retour pas avec Mackie dans la voiture , il est lourd le bougre !



Héhé, tu es revenu de vacance, c'est bien, on a une sortie ce mercredi.


----------



## alfred (26 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En Belgique, ça peut-être  ceci



ah ben d'accord, tout s'éclaire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est marrant de voir les tronches qui se cachent derrière les avatars.


----------



## macinside (28 Août 2003)

on rappel :

-le 04/10 a Lilles
-le 06/12 a lieges


----------



## alèm (30 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on rappel :
> 
> -le 04/10 a Lilles
> -le 06/12 a lieges



c'est bien de me rafraichir la mémoire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'étais un peu paumé dans les alpages...


----------



## toph (2 Septembre 2003)

le 6/12 à Liège


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> le 6/12 à Liège



salut Toph, désolé, je suis pas venu jusque chez toi !! le lubéron m'a retardé !!


----------



## benjamin (2 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on rappel :
> 
> -le 04/10 a Lilles
> -le 06/12 a lieges



Lille me va. Liège devrait m'aller aussi.


----------



## alèm (2 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Lille me va. Liège devrait m'aller aussi.



Attention, Mackie dit qu'on tombe facilement amoureux à liège même qu'ona un de ces mals de crane le lendemain...


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> Attention, Mackie dit qu'on tombe facilement amoureux à liège même qu'ona un de ces mals de crane le lendemain...



jamais pas trop mal a la tête, par contre j'ai jamais eu aussi mal a ventre de ma vie !


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Lille me va. Liège devrait m'aller aussi.



:smack: &lt;= a quand le smiley !!!


----------



## benjamin (2 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> :smack: &lt;= a quand le smiley !!!



Comme sur absolut-touba ?


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2003)

remplace  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par :smack: !


----------



## Foguenne (4 Septembre 2003)

Mildju, on a une nouvelle interne liégeoise, elle a une sacré descente, je vais lui dire qu'elle bloque le 6. héhé


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mildju, on a une nouvelle interne liégeoise, elle a une sacré descente, je vais lui dire qu'elle bloque le 6. héhé



attention... 

il conviendra de savoir "si elle repart avec mackie ou pas" à la fin de la soirée...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ça doit être ta série sur l'ile de ma tentation (vu aussi), ça m'a perturbé !_


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> attention...
> 
> il conviendra de savoir "si elle repart avec mackie ou pas" à la fin de la soirée...



bonne idée tien


----------



## gribouille (5 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> attention...
> 
> il conviendra de savoir "si elle repart avec mackie ou pas" à la fin de la soirée...



j'ai eus vécu en belgique... ça m'a fait froid dans le dos de m'imaginer que vous ayez pus importer un truc pareil dans ce pays merveilleux


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2003)

c'est de l'échange, nous on ta bien gribouille


----------



## gribouille (5 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est de l'échange, nous on ta bien gribouille



nous ! nous ! nous ! ... t'as de l'argent pour m'avoir, toi ?


----------



## macinside (5 Septembre 2003)

ben oui tu est a moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu savait pas ?


----------



## gribouille (7 Septembre 2003)

dis mackie _ Quand tu m'dis qu'ta pas d'otr pieux, 
Je sais parfait'ment qu'tu mens,
tout le monde sé qu'tu me trompes souvent,
alors méfie toa j't'avertis maint'nant, 
ces bottes sont faites pour marcher,
et tu vas l'regreter,
car j'mettrais ces bottes un jour ou l'autr pour t'kitter.... 

yeaaahh...

tu mens tell'ment ke c'est plus fort qu'toi,
tu ne sais jamais ou est la vérité,
comme tous les enfnts tu crois être un homme,
mais toa dans ma vie tu n'mas rien donné,
ces bottes sont faites pour marcher,
et tu vas l'regreter,
car j'mettrais ces bottes un jour ou l'autr pour t'kitter.... 

toi tu joues avec le feu, et tu t'amuses,
mais un jour viendras ou tu vas t'bruler,
..._


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> attention...
> 
> il conviendra de savoir "si elle repart avec mackie ou pas" à la fin de la soirée...
> 
> ...



C'est déjà arrivé, ça ?


----------



## benjamin (8 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam]
> 
> C'est déjà arrivé, ça ?



Pourquoi crois-tu que le petit Nicolas aime et espère tant la Belgique, terre de tous les possibles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (qui a lancé le sujet ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ToMacLaumax (9 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mildju, on a une nouvelle interne liégeoise, elle a une sacré descente, je vais lui dire qu'elle bloque le 6. héhé



Hey salut tout le monde,
j'me joindrais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bien à vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens m'ssieur Foguenne et Anne, elle pourrait aussi bloquer le 4 ou le 6 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Non mais, je dis ça, comme ça hein !


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> Hey salut tout le monde,
> j'me joindrais
> 
> 
> ...



et sans Henry ?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'année dernière j'étais vachement content d'avoir vu la sublime Anne de près mais j'étais aussi très content de l'ambiance qu'a mis son bel Henry !


----------



## ToMacLaumax (9 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> et sans Henry ?!!
> 
> ...



*sublime,* tu l'as dit


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2003)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> Hey salut tout le monde,
> j'me joindrais
> 
> 
> ...


Anne va essayer de venir le 6 mais bon si elle est de garde, elle ne fera que passer.
Henri viendra surement avec son Ti.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2003)

J'ai déjà posté l'adresse dans le thread sur l'aes de l'ae mais bon, ça a plus sa place ici.

Mon copain brasseur a un petit site ici. 















C'est parce que c'est un peu plus loin (25 min de Liège) pour ceux qui ne logent pas chez ma mère sinon, une AES au "Grain d'Orge" ça pourrait-être très très sympa.
J'y ai organisé quelques une des soirées les plus hot que j'ai vécu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les photos, Hombourg 1, 2, 3 et 4 ont toutes été faite la-bas... pendant la fête du village.

C'est à 500 mètres de chez ma mère, on pourait visiter la brasserie (c'est petit donc vite fini), sortir le matos l'a-m et le mettre en sécurité le soir.

Evidement, Liège c'est bien aussi mais moins bien pour le matos. (Anne n'habite plus dans son appart du centre de Liège. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   

Ce qui est possible de faire aussi, c'est commencé "Au Grain d'Orge", avec le matos, les dégustations tranquille,...et le soir, on va à Liège pour faire la fête. (je trouverais des chauffeurs)


----------



## toph (12 Septembre 2003)

C'est bon on peut y aller , tout le matos pour le retour est là !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (4 Octobre 2003)

L'AES à Lille, c'est demain, non ?

Comment qu'on fait ? On se retrouve où ?


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2003)

c'est a l'eau apparament 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon ça donne encore plus d'espoir pour liege


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2003)

c'était surement trop près de l'apple expo et le sujet avait sombré dans un fond de bouteille du bar. j'ai demandé que l'on accroche le sujet.

Benjamin tu viens  en belgique ?


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2003)

Pour ceux qui voudraient revenir avec moi, je propose qu'on loue  ceci !





_pour comparer_


----------



## benjamin (13 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Benjamin tu viens  en belgique ?



Oui, si tout va bien.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Pour ceux qui voudraient revenir avec moi, je propose qu'on loue  ceci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellente idée comme ça Silvia poura tester sa prochaine voiture.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2003)

Je propose que les participants s'inscrivent ici.
Vu la petite taille de la maison de ma maman, il faut prévoir où installer les participants pour la nuit. Il n'y a pas de limite.
Plus on sera, plus se sera le souk mais bon, sa réchaufera, il fait frais en décembre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(Si on est trop, mes soeurs peuvent également accueillir des gens dans leur maison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Notez si vous participé  *et* si vous logez.

-Silvia et Paul, logent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Toph et Mini ( Mini sur Macgé)  logent


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, logent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Toph et Mini ( Estdo Mibet sur Macgé)  logent   
-alèm, loge


----------



## tomtom (14 Octobre 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, logent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Toph et Mini ( Estdo Mibet sur Macgé)  logent   
-alèm, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-tomtom loge


----------



## maousse (14 Octobre 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, logent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-Toph et Mini ( Estdo Mibet sur Macgé)  logent   
-alèm, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-tomtom loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-maousse, loge


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, logent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Toph et Mini ( Estdo Mibet sur Macgé)  logent   
-alèm, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-tomtom loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-maousse, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-macinside loge (je prend le canapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## benjamin (14 Octobre 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, logent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Toph et Mini ( Mini sur Macgé)  logent   
-alèm, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-tomtom loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-maousse, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-macinside loge (je prend le canapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-benjamin - Il me semble qu'il y a confusion sur le sens du verbe loger. Je ne loge donc personne. En revanche, je _me_ loge chez quelqu'un


----------



## Foguenne (14 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> -benjamin - Il me semble qu'il y a confusion sur le sens du verbe loger. Je ne loge donc personne. En revanche, je _me_ loge chez quelqu'un


C'est toi le spécialiste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma maman te loge.


----------



## Mini (14 Octobre 2003)

Pour ce qui est de la borne Airport  le clone de POPOL s'enchargera.
En ce qui me concerne Popol, les deux dates sont OK

Ma première AES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Youpiiiii


----------



## anntraxh (14 Octobre 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, logent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Toph et Mini ( Estdo Mibet sur Macgé)  logent   
-alèm, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-tomtom loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-maousse, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-macinside loge (je prend le canapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-benjamin - Il me semble qu'il y a confusion sur le sens du verbe loger. Je ne loge donc personne. En revanche, je _me_ loge chez quelqu'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-anntraxh ( et Flowie et Tigg )


----------



## Philito (14 Octobre 2003)

Je serais malheureusement au Chili (bon malheureusement non... pour l'AES oui !!!!) bon ben voilà, je ne pourrais donc pas participer à l'AES dans ma ville natale.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je regarderais les photos sur le site de Mr Foguenne (que je n'ai pas encore félicité pour son upgrade en Hulk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de là-bas au bout....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oui je sais tomtom, 900 euros et 48 heures de voyage ce n'est rien.... mais j'hésite quand même un peu après coup.... !!!!


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2003)

en passant, je pense que ceux de l'an dernier sont d'accord pour recommencer notre truc de location, alors merci d'indiquer si vous conduisez ou si vous y comptez y aller avec votre voiture ! messieurs les français, tirez les premiers ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NB : aucune inquiétude à avoir pour votre voiture : foguenne gere bien le coup du BOB ! (Toujours avoir un *B*l*ob* dans votre voiture, c'est marqué en grand sur les autoroues belges !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## maousse (15 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]...c'est marqué en grand sur les *autoroues* belges !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la belgitude t'a déjà frappée ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moi, j'ai un permis plein de points, plus de 3 ans et tout ce qui faut pour une location, mais pas de voiture malheureusement, donc, s'il y a besoin pour les papiers...  (c'est juste pour dire, au cas où ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2003)

le miens aussi a 3 ans et tout ces points


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le miens aussi a 3 ans et tout ces points



oui mais t'auras tellement pris un fumet la veille que tu ne sera spas en état de conduire...

nota : je serais ptêt déja muté sur Paris donc on partira ptêt de là !


----------



## Blob (16 Octobre 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, logent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Toph et Mini ( Estdo Mibet sur Macgé)  logent   
-alèm, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-tomtom loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-maousse, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-macinside loge (je prend le canapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-benjamin - la maman de Paul le loge
-anntraxh ( et Flowie et Tigg ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Blob loge (qque part assez loin de mackie car il ronfle )

Je sais pas trop quand c'est mais je pourrai sans aucun doute venir


----------



## cham (17 Octobre 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, logent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Toph et Mini ( Mini sur Macgé)  logent   
-alèm, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-tomtom loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-maousse, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-macinside loge (je prend le canapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-benjamin - la maman de Paul le loge
-anntraxh ( et Flowie et Tigg ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Blob loge (qque part assez loin de mackie car il ronfle )
-[air timide]Euh... cham loge, c'est possible ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut ramener qqch : à boire, à manger, un duvet (je parle pas du torse de Mackie)... ?
Si vous passez par Béthune/Arras/Lille/pas loin je participerais bien à une navette aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/air timide]


----------



## petit.agité (17 Octobre 2003)

prends un duvet au cas où (même si la chaleur belge est légendaire humainement parlant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

on devrait pouvoir te prendre qu'il y ait une ou deux voitures!


----------



## cham (17 Octobre 2003)

petit.agité a dit:
			
		

> on devrait pouvoir te prendre qu'il y ait une ou deux voitures!


Coooooooooooooooool
Le WE s'annonce plutôt bien


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> -[air timide]Euh... cham loge, c'est possible ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui , c'est possible. Il faut ramener un duvet et ta bonne humeur.
Pour manger et boire, prévoir un peu de sous pour les boissons de notre sortie et pour un petit repas à Liège. (on peut aller dans un simple snack, on choisira suivant les goûts et moyens des participants. Les boissons à Liège sont beaucoup moins cher qu'à Paris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Les sous ne doivent pas être un obstacle.
Pour le dimanche, avant votre retour, une petit déjeuner où déjeuner copieux vous sera offert par mama foguenne et son fiston. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon si on est 100, on avisera.


----------



## Blob (19 Octobre 2003)

Ouééé Cham ramène ses fesses !


----------



## cham (20 Octobre 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> Ouééé Cham ramène ses fesses !



Si c'est pas abuser... j'avais prévu d'amener le reste aussi.


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2003)

remi, l'espace s'impose je crois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rappel : chacun paie ça place


----------



## cham (20 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> remi, l'espace s'impose je crois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bon, c'est pas l'AES Tokyo non plus


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon, c'est pas l'AES Tokyo non plus



mais non on ne loue d'une 607 a 100 euros par personnes


----------



## petit.agité (20 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non on ne loue d'une 607 a 100 euros par personnes



j'aime pas la 607 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par contre, si on part de Paris, ce sera ptêt une Laguna Break... voire un RAV4 (pour inciter TheBig à venir) voire une Super5Five... euh non !


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2003)

petit.agité a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas la 607
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la nippone ! la nippone !


----------



## cham (21 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non on ne loue d'une 607 a 100 euros par personnes



J'ai beau essayer, je ne comprends pas !


----------



## cham (22 Octobre 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> Pour la voiture pourquoi pas un truc facile, agréable et discret comme je sais pas moi un gros Hummer jaune vif ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et dedans, des rappeuses blacks en petite tenue et avec de gros seins (Hey Mama !), classe quoi...


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Et dedans, des rappeuses blacks en petite tenue et avec de gros seins (Hey Mama !), classe quoi...



le hummer ? il faut bien ça pour affronter les autoroutes belges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , alèm les hummer ça ce loue dans le 15°


----------



## petit.agité (22 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le hummer ? il faut bien ça pour affronter les autoroutes belges
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est dans quel arrondissement denfert déja ? on me propose un poste là-bas !


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2003)

c'est pas le 14 em ?


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2003)

petit.agité a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans quel arrondissement denfert déja ? on me propose un poste là-bas !



Accepte, malheureux


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2003)

petit.agité a dit:
			
		

> c'est dans quel arrondissement denfert déja ? on me propose un poste là-bas !



accepte j'ai besoin de sous


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> accepte j'ai besoin de sous



et d'un coloc ?? j'attends que le big boss donne son accord !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et si oui, jj'arrive !


----------



## Blob (28 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> et d'un coloc ?? j'attends que le big boss donne son accord !!
> 
> ...



Ok tu as mon accord va ! 

Comment ça c'est pas moi?!


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> Ok tu as mon accord va !
> 
> Comment ça c'est pas moi?!



ayé c'est fait : je commence Lundi à Denfert.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, faut que je pose une journée de RTT pour le 6 décembre ! hop !


----------



## benjamin (29 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ayé c'est fait : je commence Lundi à Denfert.
> 
> ...



Ayé, j'ai tout réglé pour l'année en cours (ouah, trop fort), donc ça marche pour le 6 décembre. Le weekend précédent, le dernier de novembre, est déjà consacré entièrement à MacG, cela ne me  changera pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reste plus qu'à voir pour le transport &amp; cie.


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2003)

confirmation alèm viens


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2003)

-Silvia et Paul, logent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Toph et Mini  logent   
-alèm, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-tomtom loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-maousse, loge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-macinside loge (je prend le canapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-benjamin - la maman de Paul le loge
-anntraxh ( et Flowie et Tigg ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Blob loge (qque part assez loin de mackie car il ronfle )
-cham loge, 


Bon, si il y a des changements, essayez de les noter.
Pour ceux qui passent la nuit chez ma mère, apportez votre duvet et votre bonne humeur. 
Je propose qu'on se retrouve dans un bar du centre vers 16h00.
"Le bain Marie" ou nous étions l'année passée est sympa mais il y en a pleins d'autres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anntraxh c'est toi la spécialiste de Liège, j'y suis malheureusement moins souvent qu'avant.


----------



## legritch (14 Novembre 2003)

Juste pour vous signaler que le bain-marie est fermé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faudra trouver autre chose...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2003)

Si tu connais un bar sympa pour l'après-midi, si possible dans le centre, indique le nous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je n'ai pas le temps de rentrer à Liège avant le 6 décembre.)


----------



## anntraxh (14 Novembre 2003)

Salut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je propose un petit bar irlandais, situé dans la rue Saint-gilles, au niveau de la rue Louvrex, le Shamrok , on y trouve de la Guinness et Kilkenny au fut, et diverses bières spéciales belges ... entre autre .

de plus il y a une petite salle à l'étage , qu'on peut réserver, c'est gratos ! ( la salle , pas les consommations ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

ce n'est pas loin du centre , ni du Carré ... (5 min à pied) ça vous tente ?


----------



## tomtom (14 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si tu connais un bar sympa pour l'après-midi, si possible dans le centre, indique le nous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu... le 6 décembre, les bars du centre se ressemble un peu tous non?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent idée. si tu peux donné l'adresse exacte pour que tout le monde trouve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Heu... le 6 décembre, les bars du centre se ressemble un peu tous non?



Pas forcément, le vrai bordel pour la St Nicolas de Liège c'est souvent le lundi, mardi et mercredi qui suit le 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





De toute manière, si c'est trop le bordel (c-à-d fête délirante... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on s'arrangera pour mettre le matos à l'abri, soit chez Anthrax, soit chez ma mère (c'est un peu plus loin mais bon, vu le prix de nos bebetes.)


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour vous signaler que le bain-marie est fermé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au fait LeGritch, tu ne viens pas ?


----------



## legritch (14 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Au fait LeGritch, tu ne viens pas ?


Ça dépendra de mon état d'esprit du moment... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'année passé, faut dire que ce n'était pas vraiment ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quoiqu'il en soit, même si je ne reste pas tard, je passerai sûrement vous serrez la pince.


----------



## legritch (14 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très bonne idée, je connais aussi ce café. Très sympa comme ambiance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, dans le genre spécialité locale, il y a la maison du péket derrière l'hôtel de ville. Au niveau bières y'a pas grand chose mais par contre le péket...


----------



## alèm (20 Novembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Reste plus qu'à voir pour le transport &amp; cie.



faut que je réserve un Grand Espace DCi 120 ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_benj', tiens moi au courant par sms ! et timousse, arrete de draguer les nanas de ma banlieue, chasse gardée !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## cham (20 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> faut que je réserve un Grand Espace DCi 120 ??
> 
> ...



Moi j'aimerais bien profiter de la tuture, surtout si vous passez par Béthunethune (c'est sur la route). Je veux même bien conduire. Plutôt à l'aller d'aileurs, pcq pour le retour...


----------



## maousse (20 Novembre 2003)

oui, il va falloir commencer à penser à ça...


----------



## macinside (20 Novembre 2003)

ben qui viens qui viens pas au final ?


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2003)

Moi je viens.
Je viens de faire un er épétition générale à Luxembourg et c'était vraimen terrible.

Apparement le 6 à liège ça va être Hot Shot Vidéo News mais bon;, j'ai lu ça sur Spykkmac .com donc respect.

héhé


----------



## cham (21 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Apparement le 6 à liège ça va être Hot Shot Vidéo News mais bon;, j'ai lu ça sur Spykkmac .com donc respect.



Kiya ?


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerais bien profiter de la tuture, surtout si vous passez par Béthunethune (c'est sur la route). Je veux même bien conduire. Plutôt à l'aller d'aileurs, pcq pour le retour...



euh, en partant de paris, t'es sur que bethunes est sur la route ?


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> oui, il va falloir commencer à penser à ça...



scenic Dci 120 : 125euros...

je vous fait même pas part du prix d'un grand espace Dci 117...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah si, yen a qui veulent : 200euros en réservant sur le net...


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2003)

en passant, si des journalistes viennent, ils peuvent tjs "emprunter" pour un essai une voiture a un service presse d'une marque... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça sert aussi à ça la carte de presse...


----------



## benjamin (23 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] en passant, si des journalistes viennent, ils peuvent tjs "emprunter" pour un essai une voiture a un service presse d'une marque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça marche aussi avec la carte étudiant ?


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2003)

ta qu'a essayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon, l'admin est-il soudoyable a l'alcool?


----------



## maousse (23 Novembre 2003)

bon, alors, on va lancer ces inscriptions pour le voyage en omnibus de location depuis paris ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qui est dans le wagon (ceux à rattraper en cours de route sont les bienvenus aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ? :

alèm
maousse


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2003)

j'y serai aussi


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2003)

alèm
maousse 
macinside
benjamin

SluG ?
cham ?


c'est pour savoir si on loue un 5 ou 7 places...

Bibi, tu viens ?


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2003)

je viens d'envoyer un lien de ce sujet a toine !!


----------



## cham (24 Novembre 2003)

MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> cham ?



Oui oui, je confirme. Si vous passez par chez moi, ça m'arrange bien (Béthune). Regardez sur une carte, si vous partez plein nord c'est plutôt sur la route. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, on peut se donner rdv ailleurs. Mais faudra que je laisse dormir la chammmobile toute seule dans un endroit inconnu.


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, je confirme. Si vous passez par chez moi, ça m'arrange bien (Béthune). Regardez sur une carte, si vous partez plein nord c'est plutôt sur la route.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais, c'est vrai, via l'A1-A2 c'est direct mais je me disais que rentrer via les ardennes et Bouillon serait pas mal (histoire de faire connaitre à benjamin les paysages dans lesquels j'ai vécu suite a une discussion en cours...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

bon faut savoir qui vient.

quelqu'un peut contacter SLuG pour savoir ?

message de ficelle : on vient sur bethune sous peu avec une compagnie de théatre de rue (Oposito) qui passera din ch'neur !


----------



## Foguenne (27 Novembre 2003)

Bon, nous venons avec TomTom de faire une soirée pré AES Belge bien sympathique.

Bon, les personnes inscrites seront bien de la partie ?

Mackie, ton fauteuil est te sera bien réservé, si tu arrives jusque là.


----------



## ficelle (27 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] message de ficelle : on vient sur bethune sous peu avec une compagnie de théatre de rue (Oposito) qui passera din ch'neur !



j'ai eu l'occasion de voir le planning chez eux, et en fait pas de bethune... mais arras, st-omer, dunkerque, etc... j'aurais bien aimé qu'ils passent à hazebrouck !


----------



## Foguenne (27 Novembre 2003)

Mon copain Dominique,  Mini sur Macgé m'a demandé de lui convertir une cassette vidéo en DVD.

Quel choc, quel surprise,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Un petit extrait ici, plus ça serait dangereux... 
	


 

Vous pourez lui demander un autographe à l'AES Belge, il sera là.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Novembre 2003)

C'est lui qui fait la fille ? :confuseed:


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] quelqu'un peut contacter SLuG pour savoir ?



slug a un exam lz lundi il ne poura pas être la


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2003)

Arf !! Encore un _Gogo Dancer_ !!


----------



## Foguenne (27 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Arf !! Encore un _Gogo Dancer_ !!



Gogo Dancer je ne sais pas mais complètement Gogo en sortie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. Il ne dance pas que sur de la musique allemande.


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

Il est encore repêchable alors !!


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2003)

Oui, il danse aussi le walegaiwalegaaaaa


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

Et quelle créativité pour ses costumes de scène !!
Mais où vont-ils chercher tout ça nos amis Belges ?!


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2003)

Il n'est pas belge, il est portugaisluxembourgeois ce qui explique ses compétences germaniques.


----------



## nato kino (28 Novembre 2003)

Ah oui !! On comprend tout de suite mieux sur cette photo qu'il est très doué pour les langues !!


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas belge, il est portugaisluxembourgeois ce qui explique ses compétences germaniques.



j'ai rien compris


----------



## KARL40 (28 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est pas belge, il est portugaisluxembourgeois ce qui explique ses compétences germaniques.



Un luxembourgais ?!


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2003)

avec supplément de frite pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a non rien a voir ?


----------



## anntraxh (28 Novembre 2003)

Si vous êtes toujours partant pour le bar irlandais, je me propose de mettre en ligne un plan et les coordonnées exactes du lieu, avant la fin de ce WE ... je posterai ici le lien .

à bientôt à l'AES !


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Un luxembourgais ?!



Exactement, les meilleurs.


----------



## anntraxh (28 Novembre 2003)

tout ce qu'il faut savoir pour parvenir à l'AES 2.0 se trouve  ici !


----------



## legritch (29 Novembre 2003)

Et pour manger, quelques maisons plus bas dans la rue Saint-Gilles il y a le Vaudrée II (bistrot avec quelques centaines de bières de tout les pays dispo dont une partie à la pompe).


----------



## tomtom (29 Novembre 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Et pour manger, quelques maisons plus bas dans la rue Saint-Gilles il y a le Vaudrée II (bistrot avec quelques centaines de bières de tout les pays dispo dont une partie à la pompe).



Et Maria, elle tient toujours "la Chope", Maria?


----------



## legritch (29 Novembre 2003)

C'était juste une suggestion...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un des buts de ce sujet de proposer des idées non?


----------



## tomtom (29 Novembre 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste une suggestion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'était juste une question, comme tu as l'air de connaitre le coin, et que cela fait des années que je ne suis pas passé à "la chope" qui est un peu plus haut que le Vaudrée II, je me disais que tu savais peut-être si c'était toujours Maria qui était derrière le bar, ça n'avait rien d'ironique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu me diras, j'ai qu'à attendre une semaine et je le saurai


----------



## legritch (29 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste une question, comme tu as l'air de connaitre le coin, et que cela fait des années que je ne suis pas passé à "la chope" qui est un peu plus haut que le Vaudrée II, je me disais que tu savais peut-être si c'était toujours Maria qui était derrière le bar, ça n'avait rien d'ironique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut tomtom,

Désolé pour le mouvement d'humeur, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme quoi entre ce qui est écrit et ce qu'on lit il peut y avoir des interprétations, surtout un vendredi, quand tu es complètement crevé après une semaine de boulot. Je crois que je vais aller dormir tôt ce soir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon pour répondre à ta question : je n'ai jamais été à la «chope». J'ai été 4 ou 5 fois dans les cafés précités mais c'est tout, mon «terrain» c'est plutôt la place du Marché ou le Carré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te présente mes plus plates...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu l'occasion de voir le planning chez eux, et en fait pas de bethune... mais arras, st-omer, dunkerque, etc... j'aurais bien aimé qu'ils passent à hazebrouck !



personne ne va à Béthune...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"voir Béthune et mourir (d'ennui)"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon Cham, comme j't'a laisso sur tin télphone mobil' bin in vient t'quere ch'somdi tot din ch'motinée pour te mener 'vec nouzottes in wallonie.


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> personne ne va à Béthune...
> 
> ...



après le patois local 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon on part de paris ?


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> après le patois local
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gare de Lyon !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (chui vache mais moi ça me fait 5mn a pied...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

à noter que du coté de Bastoche, c'est gratoche le ouikinde pour le parking (sauf livraisons, etc...)


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2003)

je prend pas ma voiture


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2003)

plus qu'une semaine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon on se retrouve ou et a quelle heure ?


----------



## anntraxh (30 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plus qu'une semaine !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heuuu ... j'ai proposé le Shamrock, un petit bar irlandais, (avec à la  carte des bières spéciales belges aussi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), il y a quelques temps ; il ouvre à 16h le samedi, j'ai mis en ligne des plans  ici 

pour la suite des festivités, j'en ai déjà fait part à Paul, je vous propose de venir manger des spaghetti chez moi, pas loin de là, afin de reprendre des forces avant la suite des opérations ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ce qui permettrait aussi de mettre le précieux matériel à l'abri ... ) ceci n'est qu'une proposition, si vous préférez resto ou snack, ils ne manquent certes pas dans ce quartier .


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> j'ai mis en ligne des plans  ici



Woauwwww, vraiment terrible l'invitation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Merci beaucoup Anntraxh.
Pour le spaguetti, c'est vraiment très sympa de ta part. 
A moins qu'on soit 100, je suis personnellement partant. (nous partagerons évidement les frais.) J'apporterais chez toi quelques boissons jaunatres pétilliantes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On pourait ce retrouver au Shamrock vers 16h00, pour commencer gentillement.

Au fait, si ceux qui possède un iPod pouvait le prendre à l'AES, histoire que je fasse une série de photo iPodique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aimerais également profiter de cette "réunion au sommet" pour enrichir le sujet "façon nous deux"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 faites-vous beau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, je remets la liste, si j'ai oublié quelqu'un, si il y a des changements, signalez le.

 -Silvia et Paul, logés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Mini  logé   
-alèm, logé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-tomtom logé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-maousse, logé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-macinside logé (je prend le canapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-benjamin - la maman de Paul le loge
-anntraxh ( et Flowie et Tigg ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Blob logé (qque part assez loin de mackie car il ronfle )
-cham logé, 
-Anne et Henri passe faire coucou.

p.s. Benjamin, logé, c'est juste ?


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2003)

iPod déja prévu, oui...


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] iPod déja prévu, oui...



je prend lequel ?


----------



## Foguenne (1 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je prend lequel ?



Tous.


----------



## benjamin (1 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> gare de Lyon !!
> 
> ...



Tu donneras l'horaire. Si on parle de commencer à 16 heures là-bas, faut partir aux alentours de 11 heures, ce qui nous laissera le temps de nous perdre une ou deux fois.
À noter que ce weekend prévu de longue date m'a coûté un incident diplomatique


----------



## benjamin (1 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tous.



J'ai déjà prévu de ne mettre le mien en réparation que dans une semaine. Oui, il est déjà cassé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il ne se déverrouille qu'un coup sur cinq).


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu donneras l'horaire. Si on parle de commencer à 16 heures là-bas, faut partir aux alentours de 11 heures, ce qui nous laissera le temps de nous perdre une ou deux fois.
> À noter que ce weekend prévu de longue date m'a coûté un incident diplomatique



attention, faut ramasser cham et blob au passage


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tous.



tu est vraiment sur ?


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Tu donneras l'horaire. Si on parle de commencer à 16 heures là-bas, faut partir aux alentours de 11 heures, ce qui nous laissera le temps de nous perdre une ou deux fois.
> À noter que ce weekend prévu de longue date m'a coûté un incident diplomatique



désolé, mais je n'ai aucunement l'intention de me perdre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sauf dans les yeux d'une jolie belge à la rigueur...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le reste : décollage vers 10H Gare de Lyon ou du côté de la place de la bastoche (Bd Bourdon par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2003)

et on mange ou ?


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et on mange ou ?



on trouvera bien un fritkott sur l'autoroute...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah, au fait, blob, il est mort ?? faut le prévenir qu'il doit venir avec mamzelles Jeannes ('sont plusieurs) et pas avec mackie dans la voiture (car ya plus de places...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2003)

elle doit êtres mademoiselle jeanne


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le spaguetti, c'est vraiment très sympa de ta part.


[mode traduction simultanée] impeccable pour amortir la bière, les spaghetti [/mode traduction simultanée] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, si ceux qui possède un iPod pouvait le prendre à l'AES, histoire que je fasse une série de photo iPodique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que du bonheur en perspective


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2003)

et le premier qui essais de me prendre la bière sera étripé


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et le premier qui essais de me prendre la bière sera étripé



Personnellement, je préfère les classiques : les tripes au vin blanc, par exemple.


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je préfère les classiques : les tripes au vin blanc, par exemple.



je préfère encore plus classique : la bière à la bière.


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2003)

du boeuf de kobe pour moi


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Que du bonheur en perspective



J'espère bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On va peut-être essayer un petit truc sympa, surprise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca dépendra de la forme de d'Alèm Tomtom et Macki.


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non


----------



## cham (2 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> tout ce qu'il faut savoir pour parvenir à l'AES 2.0 se trouve  ici !



Juste pour signaler une petite erreur : c'est pas "Shamrock", mais "Cham rocks"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon Alem j'ai oublié de noter ton n° et sfr m'a effacé ton message () auquel j'ai rien compris (ya pas d'A2 par ché mi). Envoie moi ton n° par texto et je te rappelle (rApple hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok dodo)...

Sinon :
- un caleçon propre ;
- un duvet ;
- ma bonne humeur ;
- mon accent belge...

J'ai rien oublié ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS : je peux faire des sandwiches pour le midi si vous intéressés.


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour signaler une petite erreur : c'est pas "Shamrock", mais "Cham rocks"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok je te rappelle mon chou !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour l'A2 (ah doub doub doub doub), c'est juste parce qu'il vaut mieux prendre l'A2 que l'A1 il me semble.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour les dwichs, tu les fais au maroilles pour mackie ? ou aux vieux lille ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




prind tin aksin chti, cho suffiro !!


----------



## alèm (2 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépendra de la forme de d'Alèm Tomtom et Macki.



dites, j'ai une question : 

est-ce que Mackie sera au milieu ?


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> dites, j'ai une question :
> 
> est-ce que Mackie sera au milieu ?



foguenne n'a jamais parlé de ça voyons


----------



## benjamin (2 Décembre 2003)

Il est à combien, le Scenic ?


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> dites, j'ai une question :
> 
> est-ce que Mackie sera au milieu ?



Héhé, c'est marrant, pour mon projet je l'ai effectivement prévu au millieu.


----------



## benjamin (2 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, c'est marrant, pour mon projet je l'ai effectivement prévu au millieu.



Je tiens à mon reliquat de bonne réputation. Merci de ne pas me compter trop souvent dans tes plans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (d'autant que je sais maintenant que des amis lisent ce que j'écris et fais ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## maousse (2 Décembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il est à combien, le Scenic ?


130, en gros, si mon souvenir est bon.

(benjamin, tu es un ange, pas de soucis à te faire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à mon reliquat de bonne réputation. Merci de ne pas me compter trop souvent dans tes plans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trop tard, tu es prévu avec Blob et Maousse.
Cham avec Mini et moi-même.


----------



## gribouille (2 Décembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1070360409gribouille">


*En ette année qui s'annonce exceptionnelle pour l'AES belge 2.0, souhaitez vous que la dinde soite bourrée cette année ? *
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Oui 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Non 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />C'est pas une dinde mais un chapon maquillé par gemey-maybelline.com, air certain de Mackie y parait 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Arrrf laissez moi tranquille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## gribouille (2 Décembre 2003)

thebig y vas nous faire un infarctus demain


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2003)

A effacé et a voté.


----------



## tomtom (2 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> dites, j'ai une question :
> 
> est-ce que Mackie sera au milieu ?





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, c'est marrant, pour mon projet je l'ai effectivement prévu au millieu.



Ça commence à me faire peur cette histoire


----------



## mad'doc (2 Décembre 2003)

C'est le 6 décembre ?


----------



## Pym (2 Décembre 2003)

George W Bush est invité ? (Desolé)


----------



## cham (3 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ça commence à me faire peur cette histoire



[mode lourd] M'en fous, je suis majeur...[/mode lourd]


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> C'est le 6 décembre ?



Oui, le 6 décembre. Ce samedi donc.


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, c'est marrant, pour mon projet je l'ai effectivement prévu au millieu.




ça sent la Schteng, c't'histouère  !!


----------



## Yip (3 Décembre 2003)

A voté, arfff !


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2003)

tu sait que l'on peu en ramener 100 L chacun alèm ?


----------



## Blob (3 Décembre 2003)

alors c'est ou précisément le Rendezvu ?  
faut-il amener des seaux pour mackie ? (au cas ou bien sur)
et des plumes et du goudron ?


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> et des plumes et du goudron ?



ah Sir viens ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2003)

Ai voté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne AES Belge quand même


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2003)

a voté 2 fois avec le même pseudo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a voté 2 fois avec le même pseudo



Rien que pour ça ca mériterait un autre sondage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A défaut on changera de titre


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2003)

Bon, je remets la liste, si j'ai oublié quelqu'un, si il y a des changements, signalez le.

 -Silvia et Paul, logés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Mini  logé   
-alèm, logé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-tomtom logé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-maousse, logé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-macinside logé (je prend le canapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-benjamin - la maman de Paul le loge
-anntraxh ( et Flowie et Tigg ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Blob logé (qque part assez loin de mackie car il ronfle )
-cham logé, 
-Anne et Henri passe faire coucou.
-Azrael et Vroaam en suspend mais possible.
-Frederic, Nico et Dimitri, trois Macuser liégeois.

Anthraxx, vu le nombre, nous comprendrions que ce soit trop pour le spaguetti, je te contacte par MP.


----------



## anntraxh (5 Décembre 2003)

jusqu'à présent, pas de blème ... ça ira ...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Décembre 2003)

c'est vraiment très sympa.

J'apporterais quelques boissons (un casier de Jupiler, un sis pack de blanche en fait un 8 packs. un peu de vin,....) si il fait autre chose contacte moi.


-Silvia et Paul, logés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Mini  logé   
-alèm, logé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-tomtom logé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-maousse, logé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-macinside logé (je prend le canapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-benjamin - la maman de Paul le loge
-anntraxh ( et Flowie et Tigg ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Blob logé (qque part assez loin de mackie car il ronfle )
-cham logé, 
-Anne et Henri passe faire coucou.
-Azrael et Vroaam en suspend mais possible apparement probable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dixit Azrael sur iChat mais bon je me méfie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Frederic, Nico et Dimitri, trois Macuser liégeois.





Finn dommage que tu ne viennes pas, trois de tes collègues psychologue seront de la partie (Henri, Frederic et Dimitri), je commence à croire qu'ils font une étude sur les MacUsers ou sur Macki.


----------



## casimir (5 Décembre 2003)

ben et moi ?


----------



## alèm (5 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> ben et moi ?



tu pues !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on prendra une peluche de toi, ça suffira. tu devrais faire gaffe : le gloubi-boulga c'est dur pour l'haleine.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'apporterais quelques boissons (un casier de Jupiler, un sis pack de blanche en fait un 8 packs. un peu de vin,....) si il fait autre chose contacte moi.



Et le Banga ?

A bon, Karl ne vient pas


----------



## tomtom (6 Décembre 2003)

Alors, z'êtes prets? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





N'allez pas dormir trop tard, faut être en forme demain


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2003)

bon, saint nicolas va t-il m'apporté quelque chose ?


----------



## maousse (6 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Alors, z'êtes prets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crois-tu que notre hôte  t'entend ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à demain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, je file voir s'il y a du monde en ligne...


----------



## Hébus (6 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> crois-tu que notre hôte  t'entend ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non d'après mes infos il s'entraîne pour demain, ça va être un dur w-e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  il y en a plus d'un qui va sentir la racine de ses cheveux


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Finn dommage que tu ne viennes pas, trois de tes collègues psychologue seront de la partie (Henri, Frederic et Dimitri), je commence à croire qu'ils font une étude sur les MacUsers ou sur Macki.



j'en suis bien désolé aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est le Vroam qu'est déçu surtout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tant pis je me rattraperais bientôt j'espère.. d'autant que l'an prochain il y a des chances que je devienne "mobile"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Amusez vous bien en tout cas !


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2003)

c'est très bien comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en aurais plus a boire


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Alors, z'êtes prets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




non nonpas tadr au lit


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2003)

je suis partie


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis partie



je suis encore en caleçon...


----------



## tomtom (6 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis partie



Mackie! y'a ta soeur qui utilise ton nom


----------



## tomtom (6 Décembre 2003)

Je recharge: Lulu, podi, xus et nono 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour moi, un café


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Je recharge: Lulu, podi, xus et nono
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un gros café en préparation. encore 35mn avant qu'ils ne sortent du métro sous mes fenêtres...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai juste rechargé popod. on verra pour le coolpix de bouilla.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2003)

Pour les recharges de batteries, ça devrait aller.
Pour la recharge de popol, ça va être plus difficile.
La soirée d'hier a été plutôt sévère, tamtam dans la tête, estomac dans les chausettes, mais, morame au beau fixe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc ça devrait aller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, l'anné prochaine, on programe l'aes un autre w-e que la fête du chl car te veel is te veel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A tantôt les amis.

p.s. les photos d'hier me semblent très très sympa...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

Ça va mieux Foguenne? Déjà debout? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, salut à tous! Amusez-vous bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et buvez pas trop... enfin surtout Mackie.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2003)

Mieux n'est pas le mot.
Des tamtams dans la tête, des impressions maritimes dès que je bouge, mais bon, ça ira mieux tout à l'heure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. on peut même parler d'impression de "Martine à la mer" ce qui est révélateur.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (6 Décembre 2003)

Je ne pourrai pas être là... Gros empêchement, désolé...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2003)

on en boira une à ta santé.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2003)

De l'aspirine viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui fait le malin tombe dans sapin...






Ralala, j'en ai bu des saloperies.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) Ralala, j'en ai bu des saloperies.



Ouarf... tant que t'as pas pris le volant après...


----------



## benjamin (6 Décembre 2003)

Pour plein de raisons, ce sera pour une prochaine aussi.
Le pire, c'est que je ne me suis _vraiment_ pas réveillé.
J'aurais une 'tite pensée pour vous ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je me suis rabattu sur une pendaison de crémaillère d'une amie, mais ne pourrais pas rivaliser en photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouarf... tant que t'as pas pris le volant après...



Non, non, c'est une des rares choses intelligente que je fais ou plutôt ne fais pas quand je bois, je ne conduis pas mais j'embête le conducteur avec mes chants pour le moins léger.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, c'est une des rares choses intelligente que je fais ou plutôt ne fais pas quand je bois, je ne conduis pas mais j'embête le conducteur avec mes chants pour le moins léger.



Quelle différence avec le Paul Foguenne bien sage qu'on a vu et entendu à Radio Pommier...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2003)

Héhé sympa un gsm gprs et bluetooth
Bon, les spycolgue sont là,
Anne Tomtom, Nico Silvia aussi
On attend les français une bière à la main.

Bonjour à tous.

Bisous à tous.


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Salut les houblons !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Bon !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qu'est-ce qu'on doit faire de *weboliver* ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il erre sur le forum comme une âme en peine depuis que vous êtes tous en Belgique... Il nous couve une grosse dépression le garçon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On en fait quoi nous ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non tout va bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Amusez-vous bien!


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Faut penser à l'emmener avec vous la prochaine fois, il déprime dans ses montagnes, à parler aux marmottes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






D'ici à ce qu'il les invite ce soir pour leurs montrer sa collection de BMW ...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> (...) D'ici à ce qu'il les invite ce soir pour leurs montrer sa collection de BMW ...



Arf, j'ai vendu ma collection: je me monte un cluster de G5 pour l'année prochaine...


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non tout va bien...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ! T'étais là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous voyez, j'ai pas menti, il en vient même à se déguiser en Harry P. pour se faire payer des bières !!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! T'étais là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a toujours un WebOliver qui rôde...


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a toujours un WebOliver qui rôde...



Gentil WebO... Pas bouger... Nonononononon... NON !! Sage maintenant !!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Gentil WebO... Pas bouger... Nonononononon... NON !! Sage maintenant !!



Faisez gaffe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et Flat n'est pas loin non plus...


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Je vous dis... Ce Garçon est fou !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Il se shoot à l'hélium maintenant !!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Salut les houblons !!



Couco Nato, coucou, tousle monde

on est dejà bien chaud, on vient d'arriber chez Anne qui nous recoit royalement.
Elle a fait les choses en grand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bonjour de tous le monde
a+


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2003)

Je vous rassure Macki qui a reçu son eos 300d est raisonnable mais il prend le chemin de l'ivresse douloureuse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je le montrerais en photo.)


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vous rassure Macki qui a reçu son eos 300d est raisonnable mais il prend le chemin de l'ivresse douloureuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faites vite, avant que WebO ne se pointe de nouveau !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Est-ce que tomtom a mis son bonnet de laine au moins ?_


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faites vite, avant que WebO ne se pointe de nouveau !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, on m'appelle?


----------



## tomtom (7 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vous rassure Macki qui a reçu son eos 300d est raisonnable mais il prend le chemin de l'ivresse douloureuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sa parole est toujours compréhensible, ce qui nous laisse de bons espoirs sur la suite de la soirée


----------



## tomtom (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faites vite, avant que WebO ne se pointe de nouveau !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non non , la soiré est assez chaude pour rester les oreilles au vent


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Non non , la soiré est assez chaude pour rester les oreilles au vent



parle pour toi, on avait garé la mondeo des parents trop loin... on a du se rechauffer en violant mackie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps pour bouilla : le coolpix chauffe comme un malade.

Mini fait rien qu'à se foutre de ma gueule, qu'il boive encore, je rigolerais plus tard !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on m'appelle?



Tient, WebO... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Salut... Ça va bien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Mince, une marmotte qui est rentrée par effraction dans le forum "réagissez" !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sisisisijet'assurejel'aivu!! 


_Vite, les photos, pendant qu'il regarde pas, je pourrai pas le retenir très longtemps..._


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2003)

attends mon toutou, je tente un iphoto avec les nouveaux jouets de mackie !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> parle pour toi, on avait garé la mondeo des parents trop loin... on a du se rechauffer en violant mackie !



Rien de tel qu'une bonne partie de frictions sur le macadam pour réchauffer ses petites fesses blanches !!


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

N'oubliez pas tomtom dans la baignoire de moussochoko !!


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas tomtom dans la baignoire de moussochoko !!



coin coin !


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2003)

Band e de patate vousetes des nuls
vraiment je suis degouter et vouys n'y connaissé rien en photo car c'est moi le chef d'ailleur et vraimeny t des patates.


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Band e de patate vousetes des nuls
> vraiment je suis degouter et vouys n'y connaissé rien en photo car c'est moi le chef d'ailleur et vraimeny t des patates.



voire des pommes pêtées !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et elle est où Anne deuxième ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> voire des pommes pêtées !!



Des pommes frites oui !!


----------



## tomtom (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas tomtom dans la baignoire de moussochoko !!



bloup bloup


----------



## Jean-iMarc (7 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> bloup bloup



Tu bois la baignoire ?



PS : salut à vous.


----------



## anntraxh (7 Décembre 2003)

salut bande de nases ...


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Le flamand rose est avec vous ?


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non tout va bien...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on va pas en Allemagne


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> parle pour toi, on avait garé la mondeo des parents trop loin... on a du se rechauffer en violant mackie !



touche pas a mon EOS 300D


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on va pas en Allemagne



Non... rien...


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> touche pas a mon EOS 300D



vu que alèm n'a plus que ça en tête


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vu que alèm n'a plus que ça en tête


C'est toujours ça de pas perdu alors !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et toi, la tête, puisqu'on en parle ? Elle tourne plus ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] attends mon toutou, je tente un iphoto avec les nouveaux jouets de mackie !!



Ben alors...?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et ces photos ?!


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Faut resservir le mackie, après, il sera plus docile !!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2003)

Bon 23h18, on en est au dessert.
Pas facile, la vie est dure.
Bon, va falloir tenir quelques heures encore, c'est pas gagner.

Il reste de flan caramel si il y en a qui veule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, encore une bière ou deux et on part dans le carré. (lieu de perdition... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Luc G (7 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, encore une bière ou deux et on part dans le carré. (lieu de perdition...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien de la géométrie belge, ça encore : des forumeurs ronds dans un carré, c'est pas gagné !


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, encore une bière ou deux et on part dans le carré. (lieu de perdition...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous laissez Mackie à la vaiselle ? Est-ce bien prudent ?


----------



## cham (7 Décembre 2003)

Il reste de la mousse mais juste pour une personne, sinon un peu de flan, faudrait une photo quoi dixit alain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon les gestes commencent à être moins précis. Enfin, en ce qui me concerne...

On checke ça demain


----------



## cham (7 Décembre 2003)

AES POWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vous laissez Mackie à la vaiselle ? Est-ce bien prudent ?



je vais boire, moi monsieur


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais boire, moi monsieur



C'est bien, d'ailleurs à partir de ce soir, tu m'appelleras monsieur !!


----------



## anntraxh (7 Décembre 2003)

des photos ???


----------



## anntraxh (7 Décembre 2003)

des photos ... !


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> des photos !



Il n'y a pas beaucoup de verres sur les tables je trouve...


----------



## macelene (7 Décembre 2003)

Vous voilà tous au complet, 






 je regrette bien que La Belgique soit aussi loin !!!!

Attendons suite des photos avec impatiente.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Merci,  Anntraxh, toujours au top !!!!*


----------



## Jean-iMarc (7 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas beaucoup de verres sur les tables je trouve...




Tu m'otes les mots de la bouche ...


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Ça va ronfler dur tout à l'heure chez maman foguenne !!!


----------



## Luc G (7 Décembre 2003)

C'est surtout qu'ils ont l'air bien vides ces verres. Il peut y avoir diverses explications :
1) version préliminaire : c'est qu'ils ont pas encore été remplis, patate !
2) version scientifique (branche mécanique des fluides) : vu que le débit sortant est supérieur au débit entrant, au bout d'un temps dépendant de l'écart des débits entrant et sortant, du volume des verres, sans négliger l'humidité ambiante mais en tenant compte de l'évaporation, laquelle dépend essentiellement de l'humidité ambiante déjà citée mais aussi de la vitesse locale de l'air au-dessus de la surface libre du liquide dans les verres, vu tout ça, au bout d'un moment les verres sont vides.

Version résumée pour les enfants : ils vident plus vite les verres que le serveur n'arrive à les remplir.

3) version reporters : "je vais quand même pas prendre les photos quand mon verre est plein, sinon je vais le retrouver vide !

4) on est pas là pour picoler, on est là pour se faire une petite causette !

Finn, un sondage !


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Allez les amis, faites pas trop les fous en rentrant, qu'on vous retrouve entiers lundi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit coin-coin, lapin, et toute la ferme !!


----------



## anntraxh (7 Décembre 2003)

héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , les djeunes guindaillent dans le Carré, et moi je regarde mes photos ... vous ferai une sélection demain !


----------



## anntraxh (7 Décembre 2003)

bonjour tout le monde, je vous en mets quelques unes de plus , prises par divers dignes AESistes, en attendant ma petite galerie  personnelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'autres suivront sans nul doute ...


----------



## macelene (7 Décembre 2003)

Tip Top, 


Et ce matin, tous en forme ??? !!!!!

Bon Dimanche à tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Ptit' coucou Ann !!


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (7 Décembre 2003)

Zut, en plus j'ai loupé l'Irish Pub... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ben j'espère que vous vous esclaffez bien, les gars !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] Zut, en plus j'ai loupé l'Irish Pub...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'espère au moins que t'en as profité pour faire la fête à Lille hier soir ! Ca avait l'air de chauffer !


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde, je vous en mets quelques unes de plus , prises par divers dignes AESistes, en attendant ma petite galerie  personnelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Premier bilan donc...

- en Belgique, on se rase pas non plus tous les jours...
- Ann n'aura bientôt plus l'électricté, aussi, soyez gentil de lui faire parvenir vos dons par MP pour sa prochaine facture...
- la taupe naine va bientôt rentrer au séminaire... Sisisi, pour preuve sa belle tonsure !!
- Paul et Azraël seraient-ils cousin ? La question reste encore sans réponse mais déjà les fins limiers de macGé se penchent sur la dite question posée précédemment...
- tomtom, t'as que da la gueule !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas de bonnet ni de coin-coin sur les photos !! 
- Roberto, il est pas encore belge, mais ça devrait plus trop tarder maintenant...
- paul... C'te frime toute de même !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_la suite très prochainement..._


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

Bon, de retour à la maison.

Soirée hotshotvidéonews de la plus haute qualité.

Si la qualité d'une soirée se mesure au nombre de photos prisent, alors c'était une excellente soirée.

Si la qualité d'une soirée se mesure au le nombre de bières ingurgitées, c'était alors une soirée magnifique.

Si la qualité d'une soirée se mesure au nombre rires, danses et déhanchements frénétiques alors cette soirée était au topofthetopdelasoiréedelamortquitue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pour les photos, ça va être difficile de choisir (+de 300 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 )

Pour les vidéos (oui, oui, des vidéos) il faudra payer ou être très gentil...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

Bon, première série de photos en ligne ici. 

Du début jusqu'au repas chez Anne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Photos soft soft.

A suivre, une deuxième série avec les photos de la fête dans le "Carré" de Liège.
héhé, on va rire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La troisième sera à nouveau plus soft, avec les photos d'aujourd'hui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a rien cassé, c'est dingue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Un Macki heureux, il vient de déballer sont Canon eos 300D livré par Vroam via le Luxembourg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Heureusement que nous n'avons bu avec Mini que du chocolat chaud...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

La deuxième série de photos. héhé c'est plus chaud. 






Macki est un excellent ravitailleur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Alèm et Mini d'excellent chanteur..


----------



## anntraxh (8 Décembre 2003)

ma galerie AES2.0 est en ligne aussi .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas encore de commentaires , ferai ça demain !


----------



## dude (8 Décembre 2003)

Je serais bien venu mais je suis dans le Sud en ce moment, ce sera pour une autre fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils acceptent les mineurs dans ces lieux de perdition?? (quoique pour la prochaine AES le pas sera franchi, je serais surement majeur.. N'en faites pas une avant le 22 janvier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

Parce que tu crois que Macki est majeur?


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ma galerie AES2.0 est en ligne aussi ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé, sympa, tu as les photos les plus "publiables" quoique les plus grave je n'oserais jamais les montrer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Anne, tu nous as reçu comme des rois. C'était vraiment supersympa. MERCI
Tes pâtes nous ont permis de tenir le choc (choc voir ma deuxième série de photos)


----------



## cham (8 Décembre 2003)

Un grand merci à super Paul (on va mettre les bières au frais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et aux charmantes Sylvia et Annthrax pour nous avoir mitonné cette super soirée. Merci aussi à Mme vot' mère pour ses pitits pains (slurp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et à tous les Bobs de la soirée.

Les Parisers viennent de me déposer dans ma station de ski pas-de-calaisienne et sont repartis vers leur bled avec une escalle à péronnes-les-brumes.

Question : on a utilisé plus de Mo de Compact Flash ou de centilitres de bière dans cette soirée ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le chat d'Annthrax a-t-il rendu le tigre ? Allez, pour info, il est 12h30 sur la côte est. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (n'y voyez pas de méchanceté svp, juste une taquinerie)


----------



## cham (8 Décembre 2003)

Et je veux un ziPoooooooooooooooooooooooood !!!


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

héhé, les photos de ce matin sont sympas aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La vidéo, j'ose même pas la regarder.


----------



## tomtom (8 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> - tomtom, t'as que da la gueule !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Premièrement, j'ai pas eu fini mon bonnet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deuxièmement, ... ben


----------



## tomtom (8 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, les photos de ce matin sont sympas aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aimerais aussi que tu n'oses pas la montrer


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais aussi que tu n'oses pas la montrer



Faut assumer maintenant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ça avait l'air très sympa en tous les cas...


----------



## anntraxh (8 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais aussi que tu n'oses pas la montrer



ah oui !!!! mais NON hin .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












moi je veux voir !


----------



## dude (8 Décembre 2003)

La soirée a du ressembler à ça pour bon nombres de présents à juger par le nombre de bouteilles présentes sur certaines tables


----------



## cham (8 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je vais boire, moi monsieur



Alors vous aut'... z'êtes pas encore rentrés ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ah oui !!!! mais NON hin ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui !! Moi aussi !! On veut tout voir !!


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

Voilà, la dernière série de photos  est en ligne ici. C'est les photos de ce matin...: D 
	

 

Photo du tournage...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

Je l'ai toujours dis, un bon modo est un modo qui dort...


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, la dernière série de photos  est en ligne ici. C'est les photos de ce matin...: D








Ah mais ça !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ça est pas un peu *frugal* des fois ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Premièrement, j'ai pas eu fini mon bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, d'accord... Coin-coin était là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais si tu nous montres pas tes photos aussi...


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord... Coin-coin était là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais bon, il était pas partout le coin-coin aussi !!


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

Et ce bain de moussochokola ? Pas trop froide ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La deuxième série de photos. héhé c'est plus chaud.




















 Je veux les mêmes lunettes !!


----------



## tau 874 (8 Décembre 2003)

Premier bilan donc... 

- en Belgique, on se rase pas non plus tous les jours... 

Ben non...Je ne savais que "vous" accordiez autant d'importance à l'apparence physique des gens. Je ferai plus attention la prochaine fois si ça "vous" gêne tellement...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

tau 874 a dit:
			
		

> Premier bilan donc...
> 
> - en Belgique, on se rase pas non plus tous les jours...
> 
> Ben non...Je ne savais que "vous" accordiez autant d'importance à l'apparence physique des gens. Je ferai plus attention la prochaine fois si ça "vous" gêne tellement...



Héhé je te reconnais toi, tu étais chez Anne hier soir? j'ai juste? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bienvenu sur Macgé.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (8 Décembre 2003)

Merci pour ce superbe compte rendu photographique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis impatient de voir la vidéo.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Alors vous aut'... z'êtes pas encore rentrés ?


On va finir par s'inquiéter.


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

tau 874 a dit:
			
		

> Premier bilan donc...
> 
> - en Belgique, on se rase pas non plus tous les jours...
> 
> Ben non...Je ne savais que "vous" accordiez autant d'importance à l'apparence physique des gens. Je ferai plus attention la prochaine fois si ça "vous" gêne tellement...



Si on peut même plus plaisanter alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








tous en queue de pie la prochaine fois !!


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> tous en queue de pie la prochaine fois !!



avec vernis et perruque s'il vous plait !!


----------



## tomtom (8 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'accord... Coin-coin était là...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Bon, ben en v'là quelques unes alors


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais ça !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparement oui pour M'am foguenne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Elle m'a demandé si elle devait faire à manger à midi. Je lui est dis que vu la fiesta de la veille, un petit déjeuner léger devait suffir et voilà.












Bon, faut que je mette les photos de la fête du CHL en ligne, va falloir choisir parmi les 394... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mon Ixus a été rentabilisé ce w-e.


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Un grand merci à super Paul (on va mettre les bières au frais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Merci à Anne et Paul et MamaFoguenne (si gentille) pis aussi a Aude*





 pis aux jolies photos d'Emilie qui m'ont bien fait plaisir (en plus du fait qu'elle est très jolie)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça fait plaisir de voir de belles photos quand on se réveille à 10h30 du matin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				cham a dit:
			
		

> Les Parisers viennent de me déposer dans ma station de ski pas-de-calaisienne et sont repartis vers leur bled avec une escalle à péronnes-les-brumes.



on y fait une aes a noeux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a peronne-les-brumes : pas de brumes mais plus de clim. et presque plus de moteur (courroie d'alternateur chantante) et pis timousse il a eu froid.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bises à ta jolie soeur et a sa copine !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				cham a dit:
			
		

> Question : on a utilisé plus de Mo de Compact Flash ou de centilitres de bière dans cette soirée ???



hum... j'en suis a 256+128+16 plus une 256Mo sortant de l'eos 300d sur mon ipod. Mackie en a encore 256Mo. Paul avait rempli 3 cartes au moins (j'ai vu une 64 et une 128) voire plus si affinités.



			
				cham a dit:
			
		

> Le chat d'Annthrax a-t-il rendu le tigre ? Allez, pour info, il est 12h30 sur la côte est.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toi aussi, t'as mangé des pates hier soir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Paul : on peut voir les photos et vidéos hot ?


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2003)

tau 874 a dit:
			
		

> Premier bilan donc...
> 
> - en Belgique, on se rase pas non plus tous les jours...
> 
> Ben non...Je ne savais que "vous" accordiez autant d'importance à l'apparence physique des gens. Je ferai plus attention la prochaine fois si ça "vous" gêne tellement...



tcho alain !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cham : va te raser !!


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2003)

Héhé, ça avait l'air bien sympa tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ceux qui ont deja fait l'expérience, y'a combien de temps de voiture pour faire Suisse-Belgique ? Et quelle distance environ ?


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2003)

En fait, après une brêve recherche avec ViaMichelin, j'ai trouvé ça:






Pour une prochaine AES, ça vaudrait peut-être la peine de faire du co-voiturage, ce qui permettrait à quelques Suisses de venir


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, ça avait l'air bien sympa tout ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça dépend avec qui tu y vas...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben en v'là quelques unes alors



Héhé, c'est bien comique tout ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Pour ma part j'ai rempli 2 cartes de 64 mo et une de 128. Raisonnable, vendredi c'était 2 de 128 et 3 de 64 mo


----------



## sylko (8 Décembre 2003)

fiouuuuu, quelle santé!

Vous avez pris une semaine de repos pour vous remettre de ce week-end?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> fiouuuuu, quelle santé!
> 
> Vous avez pris une semaine de repos pour vous remettre de ce week-end?



Faudrait vraiment qu'on se fasse une AES en Suisse avec toute l'équipe: Alèm, Mackie, Popol, Silvia, et tous les autres...


----------



## maousse (8 Décembre 2003)

ouch...

Bon, tout d'abord, *pas* merci à europcar (grrr...), mais du coup, *merci* à alèm, ses parents (salut julien !)

Ensuite, le légendaire accueil liégois n'a pas démenti sa réputation, un grand merci donc à Paul, Anne, madame Foguenne, c'était très chouette tout ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_j'vais voir le photos et négocier les plus compromettantes...et dormir !_


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend avec qui tu y vas...



J'irais (&lt;- emploi du conditionnel) peut-être avec ma 306. J'essaierais (&lt;- again) de trouver du monde pour rentabiliser le trajet et me relayer au volant...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> fiouuuuu, quelle santé!
> 
> Vous avez pris une semaine de repos pour vous remettre de ce week-end?



Presque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon copain Mini, qui a pour le moins abusé de boisson rafraîchissante lui bosse demain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne sais pas laquelle des deux soirées à été la plus violente. Au moins à l'aes on n'a pas fait de mélange. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour une AES en Suisse pourquoi pas mais pas tout de suite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est le genre de truc à programmer longtemps à l'avance.


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2003)

quelques photos de plus


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Presque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmh...

Si on veut faire une SAES dans la neige , faut pas trop tarder si on veut la faire cette saison...

Sinon, on n'a qu'a attendre l'été, y'a de belles ballades à faire sur les montagnes suisses


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

Héhé, Excellent Macki.


Tu viens d'impressionner Silvia. 
Elle te demandera certainement le fichier pour pouvoir faire un tirage papier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bob bob bob...


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, Excellent Macki.
> 
> 
> Tu viens d'impressionner Silvia.
> Elle te demandera certainement le fichier pour pouvoir faire un tirage papier.



pas de probleme




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bob bob bob...



photo prise a 120 Km/h depuis l'arrière de la voiture


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) Tu viens d'impressionner Silvia. (...)



Je me suis également arrêté sur cette image... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 «Elle est jolie Silvia... et Mackie l'a rendu encore plus belle, peine croyab...»


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2003)

Bob ?


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens d'impressionner Silvia.


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bob ?



c'est pourtant facile a comprendre


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bob ?



En belgique on appelle le "Bob" la personne chargée de ramener des copains de soirée sans encombre.
Quand tu es le Bob de la soirée, tu t'engages donc à ne pas boire d'alcool. C'est un "accord" entre potes.
C'est la sécurité routière qui a lancé l'idée il y a déjà quelques années. 


Voici un drôle de Bob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Cette année c'était Silvia, ma soeur Aude et ma maman qui faisait Bob.


----------



## iMax (8 Décembre 2003)

Ah, ok, je me de doutais d'un truc du style... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est qui sur la photo ?


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, Excellent Macki.
> 
> 
> Tu viens d'impressionner Silvia.
> Elle te demandera certainement le fichier pour pouvoir faire un tirage papier.



Ah ben oui mais je crois qu'il a trouvé sa muse. Alors forcément ça inspire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui sur la photo ?



La Star de Popolproduction.
Sur Macgé c'est Mini (pas Minime) avec une trentaine de post au conteur mais au top niveau pour les AES, fêtes, guindaille en tout genre.





Bon, les petites séquences vidéo de ce matin sont trop top. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un petit montage demain et je les postes.


----------



## Mini (8 Décembre 2003)

Alèm , si je m en souviens bien il manque une photo dans la collection de  Paul.

Elle  a sûrement été censurée à cause de ton  piercing .


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

Mini a dit:
			
		

> Alèm , si je m en souviens bien il manque une photo dans la collection de  Paul.
> 
> Elle  a sûrement été censurée à cause de ton  piercing .


Héhé, je la garde en réserve celle-là

La révélation du piercing d'Alèm par Mini.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben en v'là quelques unes alors



J'adote tes petits commentaires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ah la la ... Vous deviez être "jolis" .... encore


----------



## Hébus (8 Décembre 2003)

Mini tes pâtes elles sont ressorties par où finalement,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et la maousseochocolat tu la retrouvée??


----------



## Mini (9 Décembre 2003)

Avec toute la bière qu`on a bu même les pâtes ont eu du mal a retrouver leur chemin. Donc pas encore ressorties    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . En tout cas c'est pas beau de retravailler après un WE pareil.


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2003)

OOUUUIIINNNN!!!!!
Pas su aller à celle-ci!
Bon une petite prècision, pas pour les pâtes j'ai rien vu , mais en ce qui concerne l'odeur des pets du mini , même les ricains n'ont pas d'arme aussi efficace !!!!!!¨
C'est pas une journée de travail mais une journée en enfer!!!


----------



## maousse (9 Décembre 2003)

Hébus a dit:
			
		

> et la maousseochocolat tu la retrouvée??


heu... j'vous jure, c'tait pas moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Seule la crème caramel a eu mes faveurs, encore bravo anne !


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2003)

Mini a dit:
			
		

> Alèm , si je m en souviens bien il manque une photo dans la collection de  Paul.
> 
> Elle  a sûrement été censurée à cause de ton  piercing .



buo tarde beau portugais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu me manques déja mon chéri ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoique, j'aurais ptête bien fini par te laisser tomber pour la belle photographe et son spider !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dis, je rêve où il manque aussi quelques fesses hollandaises avec nos mains dessus ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cya minho Mini et quand tu veux fiu !


----------



## Mini (9 Décembre 2003)

Ola  le 1/2 portugais. Toi aussi tu me manque.Mr Foguenne ou elle sont passé les hollandaises????

A+  beau caralho. 

p.s Je sais que t aurrai jamais pu me laisser tomber même pour  la belle photographe et son spider.
Che chuis irechichtible!!!!!!


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2003)

ditchu , c'tait quoi vot'truc belge, un'orgie ou j'me trompe


----------



## cham (9 Décembre 2003)

Hébus a dit:
			
		

> et la maousseochocolat tu la retrouvée??



Alors pour finir, qui c'est qui m'a piqué mon assiette de mouche au socolat, euh je veux dire ma part de mousse au chocolat ?


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour finir, qui c'est qui m'a piqué mon assiette de mouche au socolat, euh je veux dire ma part de mousse au chocolat ?



lui ?


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2003)

Mini a dit:
			
		

> Ola  le 1/2 portugais. Toi aussi tu me manque.Mr Foguenne ou elle sont passé les hollandaises????


Héhé, elles vont arriver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En même temps que la vidéo.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> OOUUUIIINNNN!!!!!
> Pas su aller à celle-ci!
> Bon une petite prècision, pas pour les pâtes j'ai rien vu , mais en ce qui concerne l'odeur des pets du mini , même les ricains n'ont pas d'arme aussi efficace !!!!!!¨
> C'est pas une journée de travail mais une journée en enfer!!!



J'espère que ça ira mieux d'ici vendredi...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> lui ?



C'est SMG avec un masque style "mission impossible".
Ce n'est pas moi.


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2003)

menteur fogiel


----------



## toph (9 Décembre 2003)

heu non foguenne


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2003)

toph a dit:
			
		

> menteur fogiel



héhé, excellent et tellement vrai.


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, excellent et tellement vrai.



Quoi tu est maitre Fogiel ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2003)

Bon... Silvia pourrait venir sur le forum, non? Maintenant qu'elle a fait connaissance avec la plupart d'entre nous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon... j'avais pas vu celle-ci...


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2003)

Mackie a des fuites ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Vous lui avez mis des rustines ?


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mackie a des fuites ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, les verres de biere ça vol !


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2003)

Mini a dit:
			
		

> Ola  le 1/2 portugais. Toi aussi tu me manque.Mr Foguenne ou elle sont passé les hollandaises????
> 
> A+  beau caralho.
> 
> ...



ché vraich !


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2003)

désolé mackie mais...


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour finir, qui c'est qui m'a piqué mon assiette de mouche au socolat, euh je veux dire ma part de mousse au chocolat ?



chami, j'avo po r'morqué avin k'tin avotar, i s'r'ssimblo à tin têt' !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














pas trop dur la digestion vroam ?


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2003)

et Anne bien sur !







bises à Anne et Henry !


----------



## cham (9 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] désolé mackie mais...



Je mettrais bien une bulle au dessus de Paul : "Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle me veut ???" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour Silvia, au choix : "Je l'aime !" ou "J'vais vraiment vomir..."


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2003)

Héhé, Alèm diffuse les en une fois, ça fera moins mal.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Silvia pourrait venir sur le forum, non? Maintenant qu'elle a fait connaissance avec la plupart d'entre nous.



Elle a voulu le faire hier mais comme pour le moment elle utilise mon adresse mail foguenne@mac.com également, son enregistrement n'a pas été accepté. ("cette adresse mail est déjà utilisée par un membre du forum")
Donc, je lui prend d'abord une adresse mac.com et puis elle s'inscrira.


----------



## alèm (9 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, Alèm diffuse les en une fois, ça fera moins mal.



euh, attends que je rebranche le mac... et que ej m'achète un routeur !!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle a voulu le faire hier mais comme pour le moment elle utilise mon adresse mail foguenne@mac.com également, son enregistrement n'a pas été accepté. ("cette adresse mail est déjà utilisée par un membre du forum")
> Donc, je lui prend d'abord une adresse mac.com et puis elle s'inscrira.



Et on la nomme d'entrée modératrice.


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]


Ils sont mignons nos tourtereaux...


----------



## Silvia (10 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Silvia pourrait venir sur le forum, non? Maintenant qu'elle a fait connaissance avec la plupart d'entre nous.



Coucou Olivier, bonsoir à tous. Je me suis enfin inscrite à Macge. 
Merci à Benjamin pour la correction de mon inscription. 
Maintenant que j'ai mon ibook et que je vous connais mieux je vais pouvoir participer à vos discussions.


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Olivier, bonsoir à tous. Je me suis enfin inscrite à Macge.
> Merci à Benjamin pour la correction de mon inscription.
> Maintenant que j'ai mon ibook et que je vous connais mieux je vais pouvoir participer à vos discussions.



Bonsoir Silvia, bienvenue, je crois qu'avec Paul, tu n'auras pas de problèmes pour te lancer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*Une Fille de plus, hourra......*

à bientôt


----------



## Philito (10 Décembre 2003)

Coucou Sylvia (on s etait croise a l apple expo), pfiuuuu enfin pu voir les photos d ici au boulot.....  en adsl, effectivement pas mal, je serais bien venu, mais je suis un peu loin de chez moi !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu remet mon bonjour a Paul en passant !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et vous m excuserez le clavier qwerty espagnol


----------



## Silvia (10 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Silvia, bienvenue, je crois qu'avec Paul, tu n'auras pas de problèmes pour te lancer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, une fille de plus et une infirmière de plus.


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et vous m excuserez le clavier qwerty espagnol



c'est simple pourtant


----------



## Silvia (10 Décembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont mignons nos tourtereaux...



Merci pour ce compliment.

A bientôt


----------



## Foguenne (10 Décembre 2003)

Hélà, nouveau membre pas de flood dans le bar.
C'est un endroit sérieux ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je sais, je sais je dois te faire une belle signature...


----------



## Silvia (10 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Sylvia (on s etait croise a l apple expo), pfiuuuu enfin pu voir les photos d ici au boulot.....  en adsl, effectivement pas mal, je serais bien venu, mais je suis un peu loin de chez moi !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olà Philito  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non es un problema en espanol


----------



## Philito (10 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est simple pourtant



c est vrai tu travailles toute la journee sur un qwerty aussi twoa !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si tu veux plus de ton EOS 300D, je veux bien aller le jeter dans une riviere pour toi !!!! (tiens une phrase sans caracteres que j ai pas.... )


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux plus de ton EOS 300D, je veux bien aller le jeter dans une riviere pour toi !!!! (tiens une phrase sans caracteres que j ai pas.... )



touche pas


----------



## Philito (10 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Olà Philito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ole, otra chica que habla español....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bienvenue de toute facon, Coucou Paul comme tu es la.... Un abrazo a los dos belgas !!!!

Bon marre de scanner des pieces de Pinball, je vais rentrer a QuintaNormal moi !!!! Hasta mas todos !!!!


----------



## macelene (10 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ole, otra chica que habla español....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ola Phil, la puedes invitar en tu Tradada,  un sapin de Noël sous le soleil" ,seria una buena idea....

hasta pronto... todos....


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Décembre 2003)

Hé, salut Sylvia, content de te voir ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Méfie toi, des individus dangereux rodent ici, notamment un suisse BMWiste qui te réclame de façon suspecte depuis un certain temps à travers tout les forums. Je pense que Popaul ton garde du corps va avoir du boulot !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## maousse (10 Décembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Hé, salut Sylvia, content de te voir ici !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


à mon humble avis, l'est de la même veine que  _celui que l'on appelle mackie_... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bienvenue par ici, sylvia !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Olivier, bonsoir à tous. Je me suis enfin inscrite à Macge.
> Merci à Benjamin pour la correction de mon inscription.
> Maintenant que j'ai mon ibook et que je vous connais mieux je vais pouvoir participer à vos discussions.



Ah, enfin! 

Bienvenue Silvia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je t'ajoute illico dans mon carnet d'adresse du forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 En plus j'ai l'honneur de ton premier post! J'en suis tout retourné. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A plousse, salutations à Paul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Hélà, nouveau membre pas de flood dans le bar.
> C'est un endroit sérieux ici.
> 
> 
> ...



Arf...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis plié en quatre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Hé, salut Sylvia, content de te voir ici !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ReArf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No problem... je sais me tenir.


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2003)

Salut, Silvia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'espère que ton arrivée sur les forums en général et le bar en particulier n'est pas la conséquence d'un pari stupide pendant l'AES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ose croire que tu l'as décidé en toute sobriété D'après ce que dit Popol, tu es restée héroïque  au milieu de cette bande de comiques pour faire le bob, si je ne me plante pas dans le vocabulaire belge. Encore bravo si c'est bien le cas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. À l'occasion, si tu peux nous faire une traduction simultanée quand Popol émerge (c'est bien le mot adéquat, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) d'une sortie hôpital, genre vendredi soir, parce que le décryptage est pas toujours évident


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> à mon humble avis, l'est de la même veine que  _celui que l'on appelle mackie_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci... l'es sympa Mackie... mais de là à nous comparer... J'ai pas de Canon 300 D moi.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (10 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Olivier, bonsoir à tous. Je me suis enfin inscrite à Macge.
> Merci à Benjamin pour la correction de mon inscription.
> Maintenant que j'ai mon ibook et que je vous connais mieux je vais pouvoir participer à vos discussions.



Salut ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bienvenue.


----------



## gribouille (10 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Merci, une fille de plus et une infirmière de plus.



je crois que c'est plutôt d'un vétérinaire dont on aurais besoin dans ce bar


----------



## Philito (10 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ola Phil, la puedes invitar en tu Tradada,  un sapin de Noël sous le soleil" ,seria una buena idea....
> 
> hasta pronto... todos....



Mais bien sûr (pero claro !) tout le monde est invité dans mon thread, mais je sens une certaine timidité.... (todo el mundo es invitado en mi tragado, pero siento como una timidad ambiente) 

Sylvia quand tu veux passer dire bonjour au Chili.... Paul connait le chemin, il pourra te montrer, ce serait même l'occasion qu'il y remette les pieds... (ademas que esta bajando mas y mas my tragado....)...

Bientot des nouvelles photos de toute façon.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 encore du soleil en perspective.... bientôt deux semaines ici et toujours pas une goutte de pluie.... on a regardé la météo, il y aura juste pas de soleil dimanche masi pas de pluie.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'en viens quasi à l'espérer.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS (ou PD en espagnol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Gognol, toi qui possède quasi ce thread à mes yeux.... t'as pas envie de recommencer un thread des users de la nuit, vu que ce n'est quasi qu'un chat.... je passe souvent aux même heures que toi... mais je peux difficilement m'en approcher, sinon il me fout en l'air tous mes cookies ce thread.... (trop de pages....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'en penses quoi....? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et PS 2; pour las chicas hispanofonas.... Ola prend "H" pues Hola a vosotras dos !!!


----------



## einqui (10 Décembre 2003)

Tiens, un(e) nouveau membre(sse). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Serait-ce la jeune fille des pubs iPod? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enchante


----------



## nato kino (10 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Olivier, bonsoir à tous. Je me suis enfin inscrite à Macge.
> Merci à Benjamin pour la correction de mon inscription.
> Maintenant que j'ai mon ibook et que je vous connais mieux je vais pouvoir participer à vos discussions.



Ben bonjour alors


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est plutôt d'un vétérinaire dont on aurais besoin dans ce bar



J'espère quand même qu'on n'en est pas au point où il faille en piquer certains


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Décembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Hé, salut Sylvia, content de te voir ici !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu m'étonnes : des mois qu'il réclame à corps perdu le retour de prerima !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes : des mois qu'il réclame à corps perdu le retour de prerima !



Ouais, bon faut pas pousser non plus...


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes : des mois qu'il réclame à corps perdu le retour de prerima !



moi je l'ai en ligne tout les soirs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je l'ai en ligne tout les soirs








 pôv' Mackie ! T'fais pas trop de _flims_











Et puis .. faut areter de regarder Emi magique hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu sais elle ressemble pas à ça dans la vraie vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. _heureusement !_


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> un suisse BMWiste



...qui est à pied


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...qui est à pied



Merci de remettre les choses au clair.


----------



## iMax (11 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci de remettre les choses au clair.


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2003)

le mac est connecté, je vous iphotogaleriseguillonise bientot tout ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça va être dur de choisir !


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] le mac est connecté, je vous iphotogaleriseguillonise bientot tout ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, il doit bien y avoir un peu de déchet quand même...


----------



## cham (11 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> oh, il doit bien y avoir un peu de déchet quand même...



Oui, les quelques photos un peu nettes...


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2003)

il y a un autofocus tu sait


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2003)

Oula, faudra que je dise à Silva de lire vos message d'accueils.







Bon Rémi, tu les mets en lignes les photos de smg?


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oula, faudra que je dise à Silva de lire vos message d'accueils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh ce soir voire dimanche pas avant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grosse journée aujourd'hui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_il est où le smiley money de ichat ? _


----------



## cham (11 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon Rémi, tu les mets en lignes les photos de smg?



Je croyais avoir été raisonnable pendant le WE, mais là jai dû avoir un moment d'absence...


----------



## Silvia (11 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Silvia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut LucG, je t'assure que mon inscription n'a rien à voir avec un pari. A l'apple expo à Paris et aux aes belges j'ai eu l'occasion de rencontrer certains en personne et j'ai eu envie de rester en contact. D'ailleurs ça me plait bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et en plus d'être le bob attitré de ces "comiques" c'est assez sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En ce qui concerne la traduction j'ai bien essayé mais il n'a pa voulu lacher son mac. Je l'ai appelé, je même tiré sur sa chaise, mais il n'a pas laché prise. Je crois que le meilleur moyen c'est de reprendre ces propos le lendemain pour le décodage


----------



## Silvia (11 Décembre 2003)

Je voudrais tous vous remercier pour votre bon accueil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonjour à tous


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2003)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Serait-ce la jeune fille des pubs iPod?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si.


----------



## nato kino (11 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais tous vous remercier pour votre bon accueil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça fait déjà un moment que tu fais parti de la _famille_, même sans être inscrite sur les forums


----------



## anntraxh (11 Décembre 2003)

Salut Silvia , bien le bonjour à toi


----------



## golf (11 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais tous vous remercier pour votre bon accueil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bienvenue parmi nous ma belle...


----------



## iMax (12 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais tous vous remercier pour votre bon accueil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenue parmi nous


----------



## bouilla (12 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais avoir été raisonnable pendant le WE, mais là jai dû avoir un moment d'absence...



alèm est chez moi et déja saoul !


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2003)

mais on a toujours pas toutes ses photos


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais on a toujours pas toutes ses photos



pas ma faute, j'ai bossé 10h d'affilée auj' et demain pareil !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vendu 6 Canon (n'est-ce pas Cricri ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pas un seul Nikon...


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pas ma faute, j'ai bossé 10h d'affilée auj' et demain pareil !
> 
> ...



ta quoi contre les canon  ?


----------



## tomtom (12 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta quoi contre les canon  ?



Des yeux


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2003)

pervers


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> vendu 6 Canon (n'est-ce pas Cricri ?
> 
> 
> ...



M'en fous, j'attends un reflex numérique Minolta  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et en plus je ne suis pas pressé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(En fait, j'aimerais bien qu'ils en sortent un l'année prochaine, histoire de voir si je pourrais réutiliser mes objectifs avec, quant à acheter, il n'y a pas le feu : les 9XI vont bien merci et vu que je viens de recevoir aujourd'hui le bipro et le 20", je vais pouvoir commander un scanner, minolta 5400 a priori, j'attends de voir ce que dit CI sur la comparaison des bébêtes.


----------



## einqui (12 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si.



Mode[Bon sang mais c'est bien sur ON]Je le savais!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mode[Bon sang mais c'est bien sur OFF]
Une star sur le forum....... L'extase


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, j'attends un reflex numérique Minolta
> 
> 
> 
> ...








si seulement ils trouvent les fonds pour le produire (quoique, ya des hexars nums en proto qui tournent...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et comme Minolta et konica sont associés

Cricri : c'est gentil pour le facteur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu sais bien que j'aime les facteurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et toi aussi d'ailleurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'ai aussi vendu un fuji en y repensant... m'en souvenais plus !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...vu que je viens de recevoir aujourd'hui le bipro et le 20", je vais pouvoir commander un scanner, minolta 5400 a priori, j'attends de voir ce que dit CI sur la comparaison des bébêtes.



Félicitations pour ton achat.
Alors, ça doit te changer, t'arrive à suivre.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Décembre 2003)

Bon, la première vidéo de l'aes est visible dans le thread:  [URL=http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=99]la Galerie d'iPodGéné  [/URL]


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations pour ton achat.
> Alors, ça doit te changer, t'arrive à suivre.



tout juste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'avantage des ordinateurs sur les gens quand ils te vexent, c'est que sur les ordis, il y a un bouton pour les éteindre : comme ça, on voit qui c'est qui commande, non mais !


----------



## cham (22 Décembre 2003)

Aaah quoi de meilleur qu'une petite bière après une journée de travail ? 

Paul et Silvia, merci pour votre accueil et à votre santé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














................................


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Aaah quoi de meilleur qu'une petite bière après une journée de travail ?
> 
> Paul et Silvia, merci pour votre accueil et à votre santé !
> 
> ...



Tu viens seulement de rentrer de l'AES? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quelle santé!


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens seulement de rentrer de l'AES?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[private joke]il est rentré à skis !! qué têt' eud'noeux cui-lo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/private joke]


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Aaah quoi de meilleur qu'une petite bière après une journée de travail ?
> 
> Paul et Silvia, merci pour votre accueil et à votre santé !
> 
> ...



Héhé, de rien de rien.

Alors, elle est bonne la bière de mon copain Benoît ?

(Il est encore jeune dans son métier de brasseur, il faut donc être indulgent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------

